# Gli auguri del Milan a Donnarumma, che si commuove.



## admin (25 Febbraio 2017)

Il Milan ha realizzato un video speciale per il compleanno di Donnarumma. Nel filmato, sono presenti i membri dello clubrossonero, amici e familiari che fanno gli auguri a Gigio che si è commosso mentre guardava il filmato.

Video qui in basso al secondo post.


----------



## admin (25 Febbraio 2017)




----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


>


Sei il top gigione! 
Il nostro grande futuro!


----------



## wfiesso (26 Febbraio 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


>



Caro, che tenerezza, noi siamo abituati a vedere un leone in campo, ma è pur sempre un ragazzino che si è guadagnato una grande possibilità e sta vivendo un sogno, senza rendersene conto è diventato un idolo per milioni di tifosi ed è entrato nei nostri cuori. Sei grande Gigio


----------



## Igniorante (26 Febbraio 2017)

GGG - il Grande Gigante Gentile

Forza Gigio, sempre avanti insieme


----------

